# Wheel detailing - A pictorial guide



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi all,

Following some questions from a fellow DW member about how I go about cleaning the suprisingly difficult to clean BMW MV1's on the wife's car i decided today to share with you all the works for me method of wheel detailing. Hope you enjoy

Today i started with not very dirty wheels but did a full process as decribed to demonstrate how i go about it.

About 500 miles of brake dust




























I assembled to kit ready

Pre wash Chemical Guys Citrus wash at 10:1










For almost clean wheels Zymo1 Wheel cleaner, dirty wheels P21s Wheel Gel, and for the wheels of friends and families cars (i.e very very dirty) Megs wheel brightener at 10 and 4 to 1










Bucket of warm very soapy Megs Hyperwash solution










And finally a wheel ScMitt and a selection of brushes to get in all the nooks and crannies










Now onto the process

First up is a pre treat of the Citrus solution to soften up the baked on brake dust. As you can see at this dilution the gel sticks to the wheel and does its stuff.



















Leave for five mins and then rinse










This takes off some of the worst of the muck and softens up the remaining hard stuff










Next up and a step i do every two months or so before a wheel wax

Pour P21s onto a boars head brush (much more economical than spraying the gel on the wheel. One tip on the brush is enough to foam the whole wheel up. Leave for two or three mins





































Next up another tip of gel on the inner rim brush





































and another tip on the smaller inner rim brush to get between the rim and caliper



















Rinse




























Now looking pretty good and onto the normal weekly wash routine

Megs wheel face brush with the handle removed flicked up and down the spokes all around the wheel



















Out with the larger boars head brush for the corners and edges










Stubborn bits with an Auto Glym bullet brush used in a jabbing motion in to the edges










then the smallest inner rim brush to do the brake bell housing










Tyres scrubbed with a Megs Tyre brush










Rinse










and admire the fruits of your labour



















Then dry the wheels off










After washing all the brushes in the sink, i found the best way to look after the boars hair brushes is to wrap them in a folded sheet of bounty and leave them to dry










Today was a full wheel detail so some protection is in order. I have a choice of a few different products that i have found work.

Carlack AIO and SG










and Tough Seal Wheel Wax (this came from Lap-tab) and Poorboys Wheel sealant










Today i opted for my current fave the Wheel Wax -Great cleaning ability, easy on and off, leaves a great finish and lasts an easy two months

Applied with a terry towel










leave for around five mins to let the wax soften any last residue and haze over










Then buff off with an MF










Eh Voila, spanking wheels (the wheels on this are actually fubard as the previous owner used very strong products that have lifted the paint in the rims and backs of spokes, a full refurb is on the cards at some point)



















Usual wash process takes me around 20 to 30 mins for all four wheels a full detail takes me about an hour to an hour and a half.

I would fully recommend the protection process as steps as regularly as this means the wheels aren't under constant attack from the brake dust and makes getting them up and clean much easier.


----------



## leistrum (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice thorough write up there - glad I haven't got the MV's on my car, all those brushes needed!


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Good guide, but the pics are hoooge!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Great write up John

I'm not ashamed to say that DW member was me 

I now have all those brushes!! God they take ages to clean!!!!!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice write up there - the brushes (or tickling sticks as my Mrs calls them) from the polishing company are cracking for doing PITA wheels


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Mr Singh said:


> Good guide, but the pics are hoooge!


Yeah sorry left the settings on Photobucket at max, and don't know how to reduce them now, I can't face reloading them all it took ages this morning!!!!!



Brazo said:


> Great write up John
> 
> I'm not ashamed to say that DW member was me
> 
> I now have all those brushes!! God they take ages to clean!!!!!


I was going to keep that a secret Mark!!!!

I know it's hassle but they do make the process easier. I'd have never thought the MV's would be so much hard work. I'm tempted to change them for something easier to clean but i like the original look.


----------



## Ade R (Mar 12, 2007)

Excellent write up. I'll have to get some new brushes soon. 
The Z**** brush i use is starting to loose hairs big time and its less than a year old.


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Photobucket has a Resize option.
Piece of p!ss.
Not many of us view this forum on 50" widescreen LCDs...


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

My screen just broke.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

top write up ...


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

had those MV's on my old 330i Sport and were a total nightmare to clean, so that looks like a good guide :thumb: 

Can you point us to where we can get your preferred wheel wax, and do you know how it compares with CG Wheel Guard or Jetseal? I use WG now and while it keeps muck from bonding to the wheel very well, I cant get that 'just use a pressure washer to clean them' look I have seen from those who have used Jetseal.

Great write up and illustrations. My neighbours across the street liked the pictures


----------



## kirkn99 (Aug 23, 2006)

Excellent write up and some good pictures too. At least I’ve only got MV2’s to clean but still find the bit around the bolts tricky to get clean without taking the wheels off


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> had those MV's on my old 330i Sport and were a total nightmare to clean, so that looks like a good guide :thumb:
> 
> Can you point us to where we can get your preferred wheel wax, and do you know how it compares with CG Wheel Guard or Jetseal? I use WG now and while it keeps muck from bonding to the wheel very well, I cant get that 'just use a pressure washer to clean them' look I have seen from those who have used Jetseal.
> 
> Great write up and illustrations. My neighbours across the street liked the pictures


Hi

I think the stuff i use is comparable to CG's wheel guard. I got mine from www.lap-tab.co.uk

I don't think it's possible to do the completly touchless wheel wash although others using Zaino have achieved some good results.

I will be trying Jetseal or Zaino next or possibly polycharged Carlack has been on my mind


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Wheel brightner and a power washer will work but kind of defeats the object as it would take the wax off :lol:


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Excellent write-up:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Now resized pics thanks to 190Evoluzione

So it should make more sence now


----------



## iceman (Jun 20, 2007)

Lab-tab are not that far from where I live.

Thanks for the information and advice, much appreciated.


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

great guide there!


----------



## khakis (Aug 26, 2006)

Great guide :god:


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Excellent write up 

My Dad has the same wheels on his 325ci sport... total PITA to clean!


----------



## ianc61 (Aug 5, 2006)

Nice one, that has given me a few useful tips


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Single best tip IMO, and one I never really thought of (doh!!), was to spray the P21S gel on the wheel brush and not onto the wheel.

Did the Boxster today and by simply spraying a few sprays on the Metal Free Wheel Brush I think I used less gel doing all four wheels than I used to spray on just one.

Bit of a no brainer from now on


----------



## crm (Jul 26, 2007)

Aye great tip! I've MV2's on mine which I thought were a PITA to clean, but after seeing the ridge behind the spokes I dont think I'll be buying some MV's for my car


----------

